# This story boggles my mind.



## Bearwoman (Oct 23, 2018)

Dog returned to shelter for being ‘too good,’ family claims

Updated: 1:14 PM EDT Oct 23, 2018

Natalie Newport 
National Curator







SOURCE: Arizona Animal Welfare League & SPCA


Some dog owners complain about their pooches being too loud or hyper, but a family in Arizona returned a dog to the shelter for being too good.
A good boy named Binx was taken back to the Arizona Animal Welfare League and SPCA because the people who adopted him claimed he was too perfect.


Within 48 hours, Binx was back at the shelter with a note that said he is potty trained, good with kids, fun to play with but just not enough of a challenge.
The shelter posted, “I’m Binx, And I am TOO good of a dog. No Seriously! I was adopted and returned within 48 hours, with notes saying I’m potty trained, good with kids, fun to play with, and good with dogs in the home! They decided they wanted more of a challenge, and I think the only challenging part of me is how devastatingly handsome I am - I can’t get anything done here at the shelter because everyone is petting me, telling me what a good boy I am, and taking me for walks. So if you’re ready for a handsome, well-mannered pup, here I am!”


The post has been shared more than 100 times with most people confused about the reason this seemingly lovable dog was returned.
One person said, “Hopefully you didn't let those ridiculous adopters get another dog.”
Another said, “It boggles my mind how people take pet adoption so flippantly! A pet is a living breathing thing, not a disposable item. You deserve a family better, sweetie. Happy new home to you soon, sweetie pie!”
In the meantime, Binx is enjoying being called handsome and receiving all the pets and hugs.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 23, 2018)

Unbelievable!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 23, 2018)

This family to me doesn't seem to really love dogs,a cruel thing to do to Binx
I hope someone else adopts him and gives him unconditional love and hugs Sue


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2018)

It could be that these folks are dedicated to training misbehaving dogs.

We have friends that do that sorta thing.

Some shelters, like the one in Klamath Falls, do not euthanize stray or unwanted dogs. 
But search out compatible homes.

It's another look at why, anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2018)

Poor dog, must have been so happy to leave the shelter and go home with a family, then dumped off at the shelter again.....no excuse for this IMO.  I think they could have found a good home for him and not put him in a shelter again.


----------

